# my experience



## Sushi1 (Feb 16, 2015)

hello everyone,
I am new to this site; it gives me pleasure to get in touch with all you people who are similar to me, and are ready to listen to my experience.
I am a normal 20 year old guy, but not actually normal when it comes to my emotional stability.My heart is just too weak though I put all my efforts into making it strong and stable.<Hope you guys can relate to it>
I also am in a bit of a situation as it comes to my personal life.I am in a long distance relationship with this girl who I love very much, more than I do myself to be honest. I can't stand a day without hearing her voice, and we have had good communication till now. But as you all know, maintaining relationships these days is actually tough, and looking at future, many uncertainties may/will hit on the road. I really want to support her and encourage her in every steps she takes in her life, and I don't really care of what happens to me, because she is my girl and I am in perks of giving everything I have to her.
Do you think I'm doing right guys? I mean, what advice do you guys give to a person like me? Will it do any good to me? Or will it always make me this weak guy who's never gonna change? I would really appreciate your advice, everyone of yours. After all, a friend in need is a friend indeed


----------

